# iPad déjà décédé ?



## Vincent-33 (30 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai reçu mon iPas samedi matin, et on ne pourra pas dire que j'ai eu beaucoup de chance. C'est un modèle 3G, et j'ai déjà été surpris de ne pas pouvoir l'activer sous iTunes du fait de l'absence d'une carte mini-SIM. Donc pas de synchronisation Photos/Musiques/Vidéos avant d'être passé chez Orange ou SFR ? Je trouvais ça étrange.

Après, ça n'a peut-être plus d'importance. Je l'ai manipulé pendant plusieurs heures, sans aucun problème. Je le met en veille, comme avec n'importe quelle iPhone, puisque je le range dans sa housse et pars au resto. Deux heures plus tard, je reviens, impossible de le rallumer. Pourtant il est bien actif, car Mac OS X et Windows le détectent, iTunes également. Mais ce dernier me dit (sur les deux OS) que l'iPad est en mode de récupération.

Je cherche donc sur Internet, et je vois beaucoup de témoignages parler de restauration. J'en lance donc une, me résolvant à perdre tout ce que j'avais déjà fait. La procédure échoue, avec une erreur. Là, ça commence quand même à m'énerver, surtout qu'Apple propose d'en savoir plus sur son site et qu'aucune information n'est donnée sur l'erreur 1600. Sur Google, je vois surtout des sujets en rapport avec le jailbreaking, ce qui n'a rien à avoir avec le cas présent.

Je vois quelqu'un conseiller à un autre de maintenant le bouton home et le bouton power pendant 10s pour réinitialiser la machine : rien. Même manipulation mais en ne relâchant que le bouton power et en gardant le bouton home enfoncé pendant 10s supplémentaires. Cette fois iTunes me dit que l'iPad est en mode récupération, mais la restauration me balance, en fonction des cas, une erreur 21 ou une erreur 1601. Chaque fois iTunes me propose den savoir davantage, et chaque fois ce code derreur nest accompagné daucune information supplémentaire. À noter quen cas de restauration après la double manipulation home+power puis home tout seul, lécran affichage un genre de brouillage qui défile lentement de la droite vers la gauche.

À votre avis, je suis bon pour lApple Care je suppose ?


----------



## Liyad (30 Mai 2010)

Le mieux c'est de le ramener je pense...
Sa sera + simple et + rapide !


----------



## Vincent-33 (30 Mai 2010)

Ou disons d'appler Apple pour le renvoyer et en recevoir un nouveau alors.


----------



## Arkange (30 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, il y a une chose que je ne comprends pas, comment as tu utilise l'iPad sans pouvoir l'activer? Et de plus je n'ai eu aucuns problèmes pour activer le miens même sans la micro-sim a l'intérieur.


----------



## Vincent-33 (30 Mai 2010)

Arkange a dit:


> Bonjour, il y a une chose que je ne comprends pas, comment as tu utilise l'iPad sans pouvoir l'activer? Et de plus je n'ai eu aucuns problèmes pour activer le miens même sans la micro-sim a l'intérieur.



Je l'ai allumé, branché sur iTunes, il m'a dit OK c'est un iPad, mais pour aller plus loin, faut une carte SIM. J'ai quand même eu accès à l'interface de l'iPad et à tout le reste. Sous iTunes par contre, je n'ai pas accès aux réglages et aux paramètres de synchronisation.


----------



## Arkange (30 Mai 2010)

Déjà c'est étrange car pour le miens même sans carte sim j'ai eu accès a tous les réglages et j'ai pu tout synchroniser.


----------



## Vincent-33 (30 Mai 2010)

Arkange a dit:


> Déjà c'est étrange car pour le miens même sans carte sim j'ai eu accès a tous les réglages et j'ai pu tout synchroniser.




Comme quoi, j'ai juste pas de bol


----------



## Kiyoshi (30 Mai 2010)

Redemarre ton PC/MAC ou change de PC/MAC pour tenter une restauration...quelqu'un a eu un probléme similaire sur un autre forum


----------

